# oil pressure ga16de



## rnbd81 (Jan 3, 2005)

how can you read the oil pressure in 93 sentra...the car doesn't have a gauge for that on the dash, and I can't find anything in the manual about a pressure sensor? does it even exist for this car? is there a way to hook a guage up to check it, especially for an initial startup after rebuild?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

There are after-market oil pressure gauges which can be installed in the hole for the factory oil pressure sending unit (works the idiot light). You can get an adaptor from NISsport 

Lew.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

rnbd81 said:


> how can you read the oil pressure in 93 sentra...the car doesn't have a gauge for that on the dash, and I can't find anything in the manual about a pressure sensor? does it even exist for this car? is there a way to hook a guage up to check it, especially for an initial startup after rebuild?


for inital start up you could pull the distributor cap and crank it to build the pressure. As for reading it, as long as the idiot light isn't on then you have oil pressure.


----------

